# Spacer Fence Instructions



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on the use of the 2-set up blocks that came with the spacer fence system? There are 2-poly blocks that came with the fences. I have one of the older spacer fence sytems that I purchased at a woodworking show, several years ago. For the life of me, I can't find the instructions that cover their use.

Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

I don't recall any setup blocks that came with the spacer fence system...
unless you are taking about the brass bars..
or it maybe the poly. vac. pickup..

can you take a snapshot of them and then post it..

this may help..▼

http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html

========


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

bj,
No, they are not the vac pickups. Here are some pics.

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jack

They look like the setup blocks for doing the sliding dovetails on the box jig .
Most don't use the jig for doing dovetails because they it can't be used/done on the ends/coners...
I didn't get them with my jigs, maybe we should hold for some that got the set for more info.

=========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jack,
If we're talking about the Oak Park, I have all the accesories, I didn't receive anything like that. I have to agree with Bj though, setup(s) for dovetail work.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks bj and Hamlin. Now that you mention it, I think that they are for making double dovetails or dovetail liner joints. 
I will write Oak-Park to see if the instructions are still available.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

scrollwolf said:


> Thanks bj and Hamlin. Now that you mention it, I think that they are for making double dovetails or dovetail liner joints.
> I will write Oak-Park to see if the instructions are still available.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


Jack, that's my guess that they go with the Dovetail Line Kit which I don't believe is available any longer. 

Corey


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Those are the spacer blocks for Dovetails on the 3/8" jig. They are not Oak- Park. They are from their competition from Tennesee. The spacer jigs for box / finger joints are nearly exact (if not exact) to Oak- Park. I have seen them demonstrated at the traveling Woodworking Show that I go to every Spring near Seattle. You can probably find them if you search for W**dline. My apologies for using most of their name. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woodline Spacer Fence Sysem

http://www.woodline.com/p-1832-woodline-spacer-fence-sysem.aspx


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

They are from Oak-Park. I purchased them from Rick back he was still doing woodworking shows. I have sent an email to Oak-Park requesting info.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I looked down in the shop and found part of the original package. They are Oak-Park.
Here is a pic.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Jack, I stand corrected. I have the set of 3 spacers that I bought from Oak- Park and picked up another 3/8" and the rest that is in Bob's picture from the WL display at the shows. I was able to get their DVD with about 70 minutes of instruction. Someday, I'll use all of the tools. -Derek


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Jack, you might also try sending a pm to Bob or Rick. They may be able to get you the instructions. Just a thought.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Derek & Ken,
I will send a PM to Bob and Rick.

Jack


----------

